# Guy Bacos Music, available at CDbaby



## Guy Bacos

I'd like to invite anyone to visit: http://www.cdbaby.com/Artist/GuyBacos

Part of this was achieved through encouragements I got on this forum. So a big thanks to you guys!

Some of the wonderful comments I got over the years made a difference, comments like these would of course also be welcomed in the _"Review Section"_ of my CDs along with a rating. For the regular users here, you are already familiar with most of these pieces. Unfortunately the previous links to them will only show a condensed version from now on, about a min and sometimes more, like on my website.

For the ones who already downloaded these pieces in the past, enjoy them!
(Some might be updated though)

Thanks!

Guy


----------



## Frederick Russ

Congratulations Guy. Glad to see you have Christmas Chimes in there too.


----------



## dcoscina

I'm totally buying Christmas Chimes Guy!
Thanks for the link


----------



## Allegra

Good News! 

I just purchased "Christmas Chimes!"

Noel...


----------



## synergy543

Congratulations Guy!

I wish you the best success with this.

I've never heard many of the pieces you posted on Elf Town before. Lots of different styles too - some sounds like Disney on parade. When did you do these? Looks like you've been planning this for some time.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## JBacal

Congrats, Guy. Nice artwork too. I hope they go platinum! [schild=14 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]happy[/schild]

Best,
Jay


----------



## Guy Bacos

Thanks Jay and Greg!

Greg, those "Elf Town" Christmas arrangements (à la Tchaikovsky) were done a few years ago, for a project that failed miserably. 

Jay, shame on me to not mention this. The art work is all Greg (Synergy 543). Thanks Greg!!!


----------



## synergy543

Well not really my artwork, just did a little "touch-up" and the titles. Glad I could be of help.


----------



## Guy Bacos

Oh right, Greg didn't do the paintings.


----------



## rabiang

cdbaby is not accessible from thailand, fyi. i love your music, and would buy it if i could


----------



## synergy543

Guy Bacos @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Oh right, Greg didn't do the paintings.


Dang it!...I'm always putting my foot into my mouth.

Now I find out I missed the opportunity to send you a really big bill! 

Greg


----------



## hbuus

It's a good idea with such a site.
And how wonderful it must be for you to see that people are willing to buy your music.
That must be a very satisfying experience, I can imagine.
Then you once again are reassured that you've managed to touch people with your music.
I can only bow in respect for the amount of hard work you must have put into developing your talent.

Best of luck.

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Ashermusic

Congrats, Guy.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Cool, best of luck with it!


----------



## Guy Bacos

Thanks guys!

David, about the art work, I don't know if it's public domain or not, but I bought a license for each art work from iStrockphotos. The _standard license_ which is what I got let me use it for books and book covers, CD & DVD covers up to 499,999 impressions. Beyond that I'd need to buy the _extended license._


----------



## Guy Bacos

rabiang @ Sat Nov 20 said:


> cdbaby is not accessible from thailand, fyi. i love your music, and would buy it if i could



Actually CD baby has tons of partners which distribute the tracks, iTune, Amazon Yahoo etc.. May take a few weeks. There are something like 50 companies.


----------



## rabiang

ok, i didnt know that, thanks.


----------



## BluMaterial

Guy Bacos @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> Actually CD baby has tons of partners which distribute the tracks, iTune, Amazon Yahoo etc.. May take a few weeks. There are something like 50 companies.



My experience has been it takes about a month to make it onto iTunes & Amazon. This is because these distributors only come to CDBaby once every few weeks to scoop up whatever tracks CDBaby has released since their last visit and only then do they add them to their stores. It's not a continuous pipeline...also it may take longer during the holiday season because of the huge number of releases around that time.


----------



## rabiang

the other question is if it will be available in a good format. thats why i like bandcamp.com, you can offer songs in flac etc.


----------



## Guy Bacos

http://www.guybacos.com/message.php


----------

